# Need pantry door stain or paint color suggestions:



## Tgiambattista (Jan 21, 2017)

Large rectangular kitchen. Espresso stained cabinets (almost look black). Butcher block countertop (teak wood). Center island is same. White subway backsplash w/charcoal grout. Cream floor. Stainless appliances. 

On opposite wall of cabinets we built a pantry/closet framed for bi fold doors. Question is what color or stain for bi fold doors. 

Thought about trying to stain them in espresso but not sure it would match cabinets exact and if we did that would we have to stain all of our doors this color? 

All of the bedroom/closet doors upstairs are stained golden oak. We haven't bought any of the first floor doors yet including bi fold pantry doors in question. 

Any suggestions on how you would finish these doors is appreciated. I have attached a picture of what we want our kitchen to look like and framed out pantry that we built.


----------



## Tgiambattista (Jan 21, 2017)

Second picture never loaded


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Pantry door can match kitchen cabinets even if the rest of the doors in the house don't. It will look great. Or you could buy one of those doors that have glass with the word "pantry" etched in it.


https://www.menards.com/main/doors-...88371220-c-12245.htm?tid=-2335073680373289495


----------



## jnickel (Jul 25, 2016)

I would probably stain the door to be the same( or very similar) as the butcher block. Obscure glass would look nice, I've never been a fan of the doors that say "pantry" but they are available without words as well, but I'm not sure they are available for bi-folds. 

Beautiful kitchen!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful kitchen, I would stain the doors to match the cabinets.


----------

